# No new posts Need some advice on installing front fan on old Antec case?



## dcloud (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just built a new rig for myself and I'm giving my old one to my mom. Here are the specs of my old PC: Antec SLK2600AMB Mid-Tower case, ASUS P4P800 MB, Intel P4 2.GHz CPU w/HT, Ultra X-Connect 500W PSU, Radeon 7000 PCI 64MB graphics card, and 2048MB of PC3200 Kingston Value RAM.

Because my folks have no AC in their house and it will get pretty warm there during the summer I would like to install some larger 120mm fans in the front of the case in the empty drive bay slots, and in the rear, if possible.



















Here are a couple shots of the front panel:



















I would also like to install a 120mm fan here in the rear of the case to replace the 80mm that's already there.


















I have no experience doing any of this so keep this in mind when you reply. I have never done anything like this before so if you offer a suggestion please try to be as detailed as possible (like describing HOW I could cut a hole, install some mesh, drill, etc.). Links to other threads or sites where people have already done this would also be appreciated. Pictures would be a plus.

Also, I would like this to look somewhat decent once I'm done so please don't offer to "cut a hole in the plastic drive bay covers" or "zip tie a fan in there!" (I've gotten enough of these asinine replies on other forums already).

Thank you.


----------



## dcloud (Dec 1, 2006)

So far the best suggestion I've received is to install a Kama Bay in the three empty drive bays. Let me know what you think of this suggestion; will it work? will I need to mod anything?

The only other two things I need to know are how to install a larger fan to replace the one in the back or do I even need to do that with adding the Kama Bay? And will I need a fan on the side or any on the top for ventilation?

Lastly, exactly how hot can this system run? I've searched the web looking for the answer to this one, but have not found anything.

Thanks.


----------



## dcloud (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey guys I found this great mod for adding a fan on the side panel and the case in the mod is the same as mine! Imagine that. This is great because I can use the duct tube from my Ultra m998. I did the measurements and marked the spot for the hole already. It might be a tight fit, but I think it will work. Now all I need to do is cut the hole and find the fan and hardware. Guess it's tool time, eh?

I think I also found the best cooler to use with this socket 478: the Thermalright SP-94. The only problem is trying to find one to buy.


----------

